# Swarm Traps - In the city: Anyone Doing it?



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Ask the Parks and Recreation Department. They would love to get rid of bees.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm expecting it to be challenging, because we don't have anywhere near the number of honeybees here as they do in warmer and more populous parts of the world. I hear about guys catching many swarms in Texas, California and Florida and I wish we could get 'em like that.

There are probably no more than 20 beekeepers in our city limits. There may be less than 10.

Adam


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If you see bees on flowers there are bee swarms to catch.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't know about your location, but I catch swarms in the city here. This year, I messed around and did not get traps out, but the bees in town need places to go just as much as the country bees. Could be that there are fewer good nest sites in town, since there are fewer hollow trees.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> Could be that there are fewer good nest sites in town, since there are fewer hollow trees.


Whaaa?? But there are thousand upon thousand house eves, garages, sheds, grills, attics, bird houses.....the list goes on. I caught a swarm at our north location last week and I am contemplating putting a trap there next year.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I live very rural but catch most of my swarms in town. Whenever someone calls me for a swarm or cutout I encourage them to let me place multiple swarm traps on their place the following year. I know there are bees present because I just had to remove them. These sites tend to work very well. I know of one house in a local town that is basically abandoned. It has been willed to several survivors who cannot agree on the disposition of the property. Meanwhile bees have moved in. The locals there think that I have caught three swarms from that house so far this year. I would much rather catch a swarm than have to do a cutout.


----------

